# Bleach in Drinking Water



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry if this is a "basic" question but It's been so long since I've had any poultry / livestock.

In the past, I remember adding a teaspoon of bleach to 5-10 gallons of drinking water to reduce the "slimy-ness" / disinfect it. I've recently been doing some homework and read an article on adding bleach.

Currently I'm using a 5 gallon plastic drinker for the Tom and at the rate I fill it, it has only been a tiny bit slimy / residue / scum line on the bottom.

Do most people still add a bit of bleach to the drinking water?

We'll be away for 3 days and even though we have someone looking in on him (I also add a second 3 gallon drinker just in case), I'm wondering if I should add some bleach. I'm also wondering if I should add it on a normal basis.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I never add bleach to the water. I just change it. Put in fresh. 
Every. Single. Day.
At least in the summer.

Everyone likes fresh clean water the best.


----------



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I've been changing daily / every 2 days but I just happened to be reading the link below (I think it's on one of the stickies on this forum somewhere). I made me a little nervous.

(way down toward the bottom of the article)

http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/solutions.html

Don't want the big guy getting sick! :teehee:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, you don't need bleach. If the waterers get slimy, a pinch of copper sulfate in a gallon will clean them out.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Where are you getting your water from now? Most small water utility companies use bleach to treat the water. Bleach is about 2-3% chlorine and is safer to use than CL gas. If you are using potable water currently you will probably have enough CL in it already that it will not matter. If you are on a well you can buy a cheap CL test kit to measure the residual level of CL.


----------



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

We're on well so we have no added chlorine (at least detectable) in the water.

I don't seem to be having an issue but I just thought I'd pose the question after reading the article above.

At the rate I change the water, I'm sure I won't have any issues at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Vinegar will work also


----------



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

Never even thought of Vinegar.

I change the water every day (2 days at the most) so I'm usually ok, I just didn't want it getting all "slimed up" over a 3 day period. (I'm sure the water itself would be fine, I just always like him to have fresh clean water).

I'm wondering if any "vinegar smell" may make them shy away from it?? (at least initially)

Good tip.


----------



## backwoodsfarmer (Jul 27, 2010)

I get my water from my pond,I don't have problems with slime.....yet.

bwf


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

We use vinegar. just a splash to every 2 1/2 gallons.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm wondering if any "vinegar smell" may make them shy away from it?? (at least initially)


It's never seemed to deter mine


----------



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - very good to know.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I add a "glug" of apple cider vinegar to everyone's water. I actually find that they drink it MORE readily with the vinegar added. And, I've heard that it's increases their metabolism and can help prevent parasites. Not sure about all that, but it does get them drinking the water more and keeps the waterers from getting the green slimy stuff in them.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I read on another poultry forum that many people use "oxine" for everything from a water additive to cleaning incubators. See http://shagbarkbantams.com/oxine.htm


----------



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey,,

Thanks for that additional info. That's really good to know. Boy, If I could bump up his metabolism as a perk, that would be cool. He's getting to be a monster! (A pretty good monster..... but still)..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I used to worry about the quality of water. Then I realized the livestock and poultry all seemed to prefer mud puddle water when available.


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

OK I'm feeling a bit ornery tonight so I'm going to post the other way. Now don't flag me or flog me for this. I do use a capful of bleach about once a week in my chicken waterers. Takes care of the green slime and sanitizes the waterer. 

Every waterer on the place...dog, duck, chicken, and cow get it it every monday during the summer. My rabbits and chicks get it daily. WHY? Since I started this I have yet to lose a chick or rabbit to coccidiosis. I also believe it worms the chickens in addition to the benefits I've already mentioned. Bleach used very lightly helps a variety of things.

Mike


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I use AC Vinegar in my cattle water tank, I use a gallon per 200 gal water, the cows seem to like it, and is also suppose to give you more heifer calves, I`ll let you know next spring if that works. >Thanks Marc


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

springvalley said:


> I use AC Vinegar in my cattle water tank, I use a gallon per 200 gal water, the cows seem to like it, and is also suppose to give you more heifer calves, I`ll let you know next spring if that works. >Thanks Marc


I heard it makes the milk taste like pickles. Is that true?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You got me, but no, he he >Marc


----------



## turkey4me (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Mike..

You won't get any flagging or flogging from me that's for sure:happy:

We used to use a bit of bleach many , many years ago and We thought the same thing. I think it makes sense that "more pure" / sanitized water would be a benefit health-wise...

I mean.... many people add it to their wells to sanitize after drilling and some on a regular basis.

The way I look at it:

At the rate "these birds", walk through poop, step in the drinker etc, I can see them getting a parasite here and there. I would think sanitized water would help with that.

Although I haven't added any, (bleach or A.C.V), I really like what I'm reading about the Vinegar. I may give it a shot (I may have some of it myself . . . but most likely not from the drinker....:awh:


----------

